# script pour le speedtouch alcatel USB

## DuF

Bonjour

Voilà je rencontre des problèmes avec le driver fourni dans portage pour le modem speedtouch alcatel USB. Quand je dis problème, c'est par exemple des pertes de connexion après une inactivité de ma part j'ai l'impression, ou tout simplement des pertes de connexion alors que les 24h ne sont pas encore écoulés. Ceci ne m'arrivant pas du tout sous ma mdk alors que j'utilise juste le driver de Benoit Papillault. Il me semblait que la version dans portage était une version plus récente du driver en question donc pour le moment je ne comprends pas trop.

Si jamais quelqu'un a des idées pour améliorer cela, je vous mettrez mes fichiers si vous voulez des infos, mais bon je pense que c'est sans doute un problème de réglage, donc voilà, n'hésitez pas à faire des suggestions.

Merci

----------

## schwa

Salut,

Perso j'utilise la dernière version (1.1) disponible sur http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/download.html, et ça marche très bien. Et comme dit le proverbe : "si ça n'est pas cassé, ne le répare pas", donc j'en reste à ce pilote   :Smile: . Peut-être que tu devrais essayer avec cette version   :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais eu de problèmes avec le speedtouch, j'ai utilisé les drivers fournis par Gentoo (emerge speedtouch).

Tu es sur que ça ne vient pas d'un problême de ton provider?

----------

## DuF

c'est possible que ça soit venu de mon provider, mais dans ce cas je pensais qu'il allait faire la reconnexion automatique comme l'ancien.

Sinon effectivement j'ai aussi fait un emerge speedtouch et donc j'utilise la version 1.1 (c'est d'ailleurs pratique de faire l'install depuis un nux existant avec ce modem).

Donc si vous me confirmez qu'il y a la reconnexion automatique alors ça devrait être bon, mais j'ai été étonné qu'il ne se soit pas reconnecté automatiquement en fait.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je n'ai jamais parlé de reconnexion automatique...

Pour faire ça j'utilise un petit script très smiple mais qui fonctionne à merveille :

```
getip() {

       IP=`/sbin/ifconfig ppp0 | fgrep "inet ad" | cut -f2 -d":" | cut -f1 -d" "`

}

while true; do

        sleep 30

        getip

        if ! [ "$IP" ]; then

            kill `pidof pppd`

            /usr/sbin/pppd call adsl &

        fi

done

```

Ca vérifie toutes les 30 secondes que tu as une interface ppp0 et ça te reconnecte le cas échéant.

Lance le avec nohup ./script pour éviter qu'il soit lié à ta console.

----------

## DuF

ça peut être intéressant comme script, mais moi pour le moment le problème c'est que la connexion en fait c'est comme si elle restait active alors qu'il se passe plus rien, donc j'ai toujours une IP attribuée, et remplacer ça par le ping des servs DNS de wanadoo je sais pas si ils apprécieront  :Smile: 

Enfin bon je vais voir d'où ça vient cette histoire.

Bon j'édites mais je laisse ce qui est au dessus même si c pas intelligent, après moults réflexions, interroger le peer est une très bonne solution, mieux que des IPs et encore mieux que des @ demandant le réveil du DNS, très bon script  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bon j'édites mais je laisse ce qui est au dessus même si c pas intelligent, après moults réflexions, interroger le peer est une très bonne solution, mieux que des IPs et encore mieux que des @ demandant le réveil du DNS, très bon script 

 

Je sais que le script est efficace, il ne prends pour ainsi dire aucune ressources et il fonctionne très bien.

Tu dis que tu as une IP attribuée? Est ce que tu peux pinger vers l'extérieur ou pas?

----------

## DuF

oui j'avais bien une ip, mais impossible de pinger, ne serait-ce que les servs dns de wanadoo directement par l'ip (et non le dns pour être sûr que ce n'était pas un pb de dns).

A priori le problème venait de wanadoo mais ils ont pas voulu me le dire au téléphone, en tout cas plus de souci, donc je vais mettre en place ton script, ça devrait bien le faire  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est étonnant ce que tu dis...

En même temps mon script ne devrait pas t'aider des masses, il permet de reconnecter après la coupure des 24h, mais il ne réglera certainement pas tes problêmes de réseau...

Tu es sur que tu as bien mis les DNS de Wanadoo dans resolv.conf :

```
domain wanadoo.fr

nameserver 193.252.19.3

nameserver 193.252.19.4
```

----------

## DuF

oui oui mon resolv.conf est bon, non mais a priori ct wanadoo qui avait un pb sur ma plaque, la connexion était établie il m'attribuait une IP, mais après pas moyen de faire quoi que ce soit, mais là c'est bon.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Eh ben tant mieux alors  :Smile: 

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de la Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

